#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Como eu faço para configurar Ip Estatico no FreeBSD ??

## Cigano

Olha é o seguinte eu sou novato no FreeBSD porem já uso linux há algum tepo mais onde eu uso ip estatico normalmente e consigo etrar no PC do meu irmão que roda windows e navegar na internet normalmente.
Eu tentei fazer o mesmo no FreeBSD configurar tudo estático pq de uns tempos para cá meu pc não está aceitando DHCP nem o Windows e Linux por isso uso estatico !

Eu já modifiquei o /etc/rc.conf e como não não tinha o /etc/resolv.conf eu resolvi criar um com as informações para o DNS depois te tudo isso eu consegui entrar no Pc com Windows através da rede porem nada de internet !!

Como eu faço para configurar direitinho para entrar na internet através do FreeBSD normalmente como no Linux e no windows ??

Eu agradeço desde já !!

----------


## irado

ou voce ou eu está completamente confuso.

vou responder só a PRIMEIRA pergunta, as demais ou vc faz novos posts (quando passar a bebedeira) ou espera por uma alma caridosa que consiga traduzir o que vc escreveu, misturando freebsd, DNS, resolv.conf, linux, windows, o bondinho de santa tereza, porcas e parafusos, guardachuvas, etc.

basicamente vc faz a mesma coisa que no Lilnux para atribuir um end. ip para a placa:

suponhamos que sua placa seja uma 3com, e haja só uma: xl0 (verifique pelo dmesg)

#/sbin/ifconfig xl0 aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd netmask 255.255.255.0
acrescentar rota para o gateway (possivelmente a maquina do seu irmão)
#route add default (ip-addr do irmão) --> sem os ()

verificando:

#netstat -nr

estando tudo ok (não houve mensagem de erro), vc já deve estar navegando "normal" (tenho minhas dúvidas, afinal o gw é um rwindows).


já no /etc/rc.conf fica assim:

ifconfig_xl0="aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="www.yyy.xxx.zzz" (seu gateway, possivelmente a maquina do seu irmão)

divirta-se.

convém ler o handbook.

----------


## lexfw

É uma boa você ler o handbook, é um otimo começo. As duvidas que você tentou passar estão todas respondidas nesse documento.

----------


## Cigano

Obrigado pessoal pela ajuda já consegui resolver aqui o meu problema e configurei tudo certinho a minha rede com ip estatico e já estou até encontrado e tendo acesso a rede windows tbm !!

Agora só falta fazer o som funcionar e configurar a aceleração nVidia para ficar perfeito !!

----------


## lexfw

Que bom kra. Só não esqueça de ler o handbook, e veja como é legal aprender o freebsd.

----------

